# Coolant leaking somewhere, but have no access to testing equipment...



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

On a normal car I'd do a pressure test and try to see where its coming out. However, I dont have access to an adapter to fit our cars' coolant system.

From what I can see, there looks like flinging marks from the front of the engine but I just cant find the source. At the rate it leaks too, I'm topping up once every 2 weeks.

I was thinking water pump but was wondering if anyone has any recs for truly getting around this? I was thinking of just asking a dealer to test it for me and handle any work myself after they pin down the spot.


Thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

What do you have for testing pressure? I'm sure you must have something lying around that would work as an adapter.

Anyway, if it's coming from the front of the engine, and there's no syrupy smell in the cabin or white smoke, it's probably either the water pump or thermostat. How many miles on the engine?


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

265,xxx kms; and yeah I really thought it was coming from the water pump but just wanted to pressure test to make sure.

All I really have at home is an air compressor.


----------



## blkip (Oct 18, 2009)

*Dont mess around if you think it's the water pump!*



sneedham6 said:


> 265,xxx kms; and yeah I really thought it was coming from the water pump but just wanted to pressure test to make sure.
> 
> All I really have at home is an air compressor.


If you think it's the water pump (which it sounds like it is) you may want to service it ASAP. The pully on the pump is driven by the timing belt which means 2 things. 1. The coolant is probably leaking all over your timing belt which could make it brittle and it could break. 2. The pump may seize up any minute causing your timing belt to break. Either way you would need a new engine. I say go ahead and get it fixed ASAP. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

blkip said:


> If you think it's the water pump (which it sounds like it is) you may want to service it ASAP. The pully on the pump is driven by the timing belt which means 2 things. 1. The coolant is probably leaking all over your timing belt which could make it brittle and it could break. 2. The pump may seize up any minute causing your timing belt to break. Either way you would need a new engine. I say go ahead and get it fixed ASAP.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Good advice. It's probably not quite as urgent as you say, but when it comes to timing belts and water pumps, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------

